# Windows Media Center & VHS to DVD



## Triumphdog (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a HP Media Center PC where I have the TV card on my computer. Now when I record movies it is in a very odd format, I beleive specifically for use on your own computer. Now I wanna take old VHS tapes of christmas, birthday, etc. and put them onto my pc. I do have the front video jacks and audio jacks but I am not sure where to start. Any tips on using this pc ( http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?lc=en&cc=us&docname=c00280666 ) to transfer vhs on the hard drive?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Use the coxial cable input as WinMCE doesn't allow switching the source. Then turn to channel three or four like you normally would to watch movies off the VCR, and press the record button.

If you wish to cut out parts, you'll need to use Dcut, which is freeware, http://www.inseattle.org/~dan/Dcut.htm
and accessable under "more programs" in MCE.

To burn the video to DVD's, you'll either need sonic-encoders (packaged with retail media center PC's) which shows up under "more programs" in MCE as "burn DVD/CD", or you'll need another burning application that supports MS-DVR files. The only burning application that I can think of, off the top of my head, that supports MS-DVR files is Nero burning rom. There are others, I just cant think of them now.


----------



## dimmie (Jan 20, 2004)

maybe the software that comes with convertx from plexar....you can google it 
i think just the software to convert analog signal to digital is about 30.00 bucks
the snippit below is from the web site....... I have the whole converter system and software and i love it ....i converted all my old vhs tapes using the software from this converter !!! :up: 
____________________________________________________________

InterVideo WinDVD Creator 2
ConvertX comes with the powerful and easy-to-use WinDVD Creator 2 software from InterVideo with Dolby® Digital and DivX® encoding support. The software guides you through each step for capturing and editing video, adding effects, and burning Video CDs and DVDs. One click is all it takes to pull in video from a camcorder or another analog source. You can create CDs or DVDs without spending all day learning complicated programs. WinDVD Creators storyboard interface makes the entire DVD-making process as easy as moving pictures around on a computer screen. Create a CD or DVD in four easy steps: capture, edit, create and share. With the softwares professional grade features, you can select recording quality, use a countdown recording timer and view real-time encoding playback. Editing controls include trimming, title insertion, MPEG cutter and combine/divide video file.


----------



## Triumphdog (Jan 2, 2005)

gotrootdude said:


> Use the coxial cable input as WinMCE doesn't allow switching the source. Then turn to channel three or four like you normally would to watch movies off the VCR, and press the record button.
> 
> If you wish to cut out parts, you'll need to use Dcut, which is freeware, http://www.inseattle.org/~dan/Dcut.htm
> and accessable under "more programs" in MCE.
> ...


Man I cant beleive that I didnt even think about just hooking it up through the coax. Do you have experience with MCE? Does putting VHS to the pc then to DVD make the quality look bad? I guess i will find out, but thanks for the help!


----------

